# Logo



## tittli (7. November 2004)

Hallo
Bin gerade daran, eine Page zu erstellen (Bildergalerie)...und jetzt wollte ich oben ein Logo haben...nur habe ich keine Ahnung wie das ganze aussehen soll...bin nicht so kreativ...hat von euch jemand eine Idee? (die Page soll "Tittli's Bildergallerie" heissen).
gruss


----------



## Mway-Tuning (7. November 2004)

Naja ich finde, deine Frage ist sehr allgemein den ein Logo muss ja zur Seite und zu dir passen daher wird dir keiner die Frage beantworten können !


----------



## tittli (7. November 2004)

ja...klar...habe mal versucht etwas zu erstellen. Was haltet ihr davon?...mir persönlich gefällt es irgendwie noch nicht wirklich. Was kann man da verbessern?
gruss


----------



## subzero (8. November 2004)

Mhm, ja... als Skizze schonmal ganz gut. Arbeite mehr mit Verläufen! oder evtl. mit dem Radiergummi (bei einer seeehr weichen Werkzeugspitze).

Zu deinem Titel...
Ich würde sagen, die Farbe brings nich so gut, versuch etwas mit Konturen oder Weichzeichnungseffeckten zu schaffen. Desweiteren würde ich in dein Logo ein augeschnittenes Bild einer Kamera einfügen (evtl. deiner Kamera). 

Dann merkt man auch sofort worums bei dieser Page geht ohne sich groß eingearbeitet zu haben.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## ShadowMan (8. November 2004)

Hi Spescha!

Ich dachte dir geht es um ein Logo?! Logos sind max. 2 farbig, sehr dezent, keine Verläufe, meist Vektorgrafiken usw.

Bei dem was du meinst (einem Banner), lässt sich natürlich sehr viel mehr machen.

Ich würde es schön finden wenn du die Bilder aussehen lässt wie reale Bilder und diese dann überaneinader legst. Mit Überschneidungen, Schatten usw.
Das sähe sicherlich richtig gut aus und ist zudem nicht so langweilig 

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## tittli (8. November 2004)

subzero hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Desweiteren würde ich in dein Logo ein augeschnittenes Bild einer Kamera einfügen (evtl. deiner Kamera).



Ja, sowas hatte ich mir auch überlegt. Das Problem dabei ist nur, dass ich nur eine Kamera besitze und diese somit nicht fotografieren kann (ja ich könnte ja einen Kollegen fragen). Weiss jemand wie es um die Bilder auf den Herstellerpages mit den Copyrights steht? Darf man diese einfach so weiterverwenden, oder muss man da um Erlaubnis bitten oder sogar dafür bezahlen?

Danke für die Hilfe. Werde mich heute oder morgen mal dahinter setzen und etwas daran arbeiten!
gruss


----------



## ShadowMan (8. November 2004)

Besser fragen, so kannst du dir jede Menge Ärger ersparen


----------



## mgd-one (8. November 2004)

Hey ich find es immer ganz net wie schon von anderen erwähnt mit übergängen zu arbeiten. Vor allem macht es auch einiges her wenn du mit Transparenz arbeitest.

Ich würde z.B. um mal nen kleinen denkanstoß zu geben das Bild mit den Schienen nehmen und die Schienen frei stellen und die mit einer Transparenz über zwei oder drei Bilder legen. Musst natürlich aufpassen das du damit die darunter liegenden Bilder nicht so verdekst das man nicht mehr weiß was wozu gehört und was es überhaupt darstellen soll.


----------



## Leola13 (10. November 2004)

Hai,

alternativ zum Verlauf bietet sich auch ein Negativsreifen an, in den du deine Bilder einfügst. Dann hast du auch die Nähe zu Fotografie.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Night Vision Worker (12. November 2004)

@ShadowMan:
Also das Logos maximal zweifarbig sind halte ich aber für ein Gerücht! 
Auf Kundenwunsch habe ich schon vierfarbige Entwürfe angefertigt und auch schon diverse sechsfarbige Logos gesehen!


----------



## ShadowMan (13. November 2004)

@Worker:

Damit wollte ich auch nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass er sich mit der Anzahl der Farben beschränken sollte und keine riesen Effekte in ein Logo bauen sollte. Grundsätzlich gilt dennoch beim Logobau: Weniger ist mehr 
Auch bei der Wahl der Farben, es sei denn das Logo lebt von den Farben: Siehe eBay-Logo.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## tittli (14. November 2004)

Hallo
Hab jetzt mal etwas daran gearbeitet...d.h. habe mal einen Filmstreifen eingeführt und die Schrift verbessert...(ja ich weiss der Filmstreifen ist nicht regelmässig, wird aber noch kommen)...Irgendetwas stimmt aber immer noch nicht...vielleicht zur Information: bin in Sachen Photoshop bzw. allgemein EBV nicht so gut..
gruss


----------



## Grian (14. November 2004)

Spescha hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Irgendetwas stimmt aber immer noch nicht...



Hallo! 
Hier meine unfundierte Meinung:
1. Die Übergänge zwischen den einzelnen Bildern sind noch etwas zu hart...
2. Der Titel stört den Gesamteindruck, denn es gibt keine direkte Verbindung zum Hintergrund. Manchmal ist dieser Kontrast sicherlich wirkungsvoll, aber hier würde ich eher darauf verzichten. Die Schrift gefällt mir aber schon besser als deine erste Variante  
3. 





			
				Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> alternativ zum Verlauf bietet sich auch ein Negativsreifen an, in den du deine Bilder einfügst. Dann hast du auch die Nähe zu Fotografie.


Die Idee finde ich ganz reizvoll und hab mal so'n bischen rumgewurschtelt. ;-]


----------



## tittli (15. November 2004)

danke für die Tipps!

hmm...wie bringe ich denn eine Verbindung zum Hintergrund zustande?...Die Bilder als Negativ anzeigen will ich auf keinem Fall...mir gefällt das Original besser. Werde versuchen die Übergänge noch etwas weicher zu machen und den Filstreifen regelmässiger zu gestalten.
gruss


----------



## mgd-one (16. November 2004)

Hey Ich würde dir den Tipp geben wenn du den Filmstreifen machen willst, dass du zum einen die Bilder alle gleich groß machst (hast du schon mal nen Filmstreifen mit unterschiedlich großen Bildern gesehen? ich nicht!) und zum anderen den Titel anders Positionierst und z.B. in einem der ersten Bilder einfügst, damit es so aussieht als würde es die überschrift in dem Film sein.


----------



## X-trOn (17. November 2004)

mgd-one hat schon mal recht. Und zusätzlich machst du zwischen die Bilder noch kleine Schwarze streifen, keine Übergänge oder hast du schon mal einen Film mit ohne*g* Trennstreifen zwischen den Bildern gesehn?

Greatz
X-trOn


----------

